# New Car Time



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Well the time has come to have a change, My VXR8 is a bit boring now after 2 years of ownership...

But what do I get to replace her?

I am thinking Mercedes C63 AMG? What are peoples thoughts with a budget of around 30k?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What about a Golf GTI/GTD, BMW 330/530 M-Sport, Mercedes C-Class AMG or Porsche Cayman?

Petrol or Diesel?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Ok, I'll say it........Golf R.

What are your requirements?:thumb:


----------



## STBlue (Jan 27, 2008)

No stick with your thoughts, C63 AMG are amazing. Also have a look at a Jaguar XFR they are bit of a bargain.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Depends on your requirements...


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

cousins got a black series awesome motor.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Mercedes c63 AMG very nice shout would be my choice or either the jag XFR
Golf R
Audi S3?
Jaguar XFR


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> What about a Golf GTI/GTD, BMW 330/530 M-Sport, Mercedes C-Class AMG or Porsche Cayman?
> 
> Petrol or Diesel?


A golf after a VXR8!!

I'd look at the C63 AMG.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Does it have to be a new car?, or would something older and more interesting do?
You'd get a fab Stag plus change for a holiday for 30k.
An e type Jag.
A Jensen Interceptor.
All FAR FAR preferable to an AMG C class.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Xfr or c63 all the way.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

stick with your first idea i say


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

how much is the vxr8 going to be sold for :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Obsession Wax said:


> I am thinking Mercedes C63 AMG? What are peoples thoughts with a budget of around 30k?


I'm thinking I need a new career, decent budget there Jay!

Go C63, you know it makes sense


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Get a Jag


----------



## V6dan (Feb 7, 2014)

c63's excite me! the noise is amazing if i had that budget and wasn't worried about loosing a few pound on depreciation id get one


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

This does not compute:

"My VXR8 is a bit boring now after 2 years of ownership"

But yeah a C63 or RS4


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't want anything to old.
I needs to be quick... So golf's out of the question.
I do like the xfr tho... I don't like the audi it looks boring in comparison..

The vxr8 has been quoted at 15600px so if I get that I am happy...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

C63 =Awesome Noise


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

As you've discounted the RS 4, I'd provisionally go with the C63...

That said, if you do manage to get top dollar for the VXR8, that would bring an F10 M5 within your budget. Now the F10 is in a completely different league to all of the cars mentioned and consequently that's what I'd go for... :thumb:


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

running costs of a C63 are eye watering though


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Obsession Wax said:


> I don't want anything to old.
> I needs to be quick... So golf's out of the question.
> I do like the xfr tho... I don't like the audi it looks boring in comparison..
> 
> The vxr8 has been quoted at 15600px so if I get that I am happy...


The Golf with a TUV approved APR map will do a C63 easily over the standing qtr. But can fully understand its still a couple of rungs down the ladder rather than going upwards.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Obsession Wax said:


> I don't want anything to old.
> I needs to be quick... So golf's out of the question.
> I do like the xfr tho... I don't like the audi it looks boring in comparison..
> 
> The vxr8 has been quoted at 15600px so if I get that I am happy...


M135i?


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Dacia Sandero - bear with me here......

Drive it for a few weeks, keeping the VXR8 tucked in the garage, you'll fall in love with it straight away having driven the Dacia - simples


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

My mate just sold his c63 the sound is fantastic but that's about it. 
Also depends on what your looking for. 
If you want something you can park up and no one know what it is the c63 is the car for you but if you want it to be noticed I'd stay away as it's only the bonnet and the sound that's different from a £10.000 merc if you know what I mean


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

I want something that stands out... The M5 is ugly as hell... I like the Jag XFR I think it's the best looking out of them all but is it as good as the M3 or the C63... Its Deffo a very special place to be and I like the styling more on the Jag.


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe over budget but Nissan GTR?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wait till next year maybe

http://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/motoring/car-reviews/richard-hammond-new-ford-mustang-2924155


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I think m3 and c63 are kind of common and don't stand out at all, kind of like the golf r - too many of them about. what about an rs5/s5 or a gtr?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Go and drive the jag and see what you think, I bet the dealers are more accommodating than mercedes.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

What are people's thoughts on the M6? Love the interior on these...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If you are bored of a big V8 saloon, another big V8 saloon will soon hit the same point. 

The VXR8 doesn't have the quality of the M3/C63, but it has a raw natural appeal. 

The Jag us a great car, as is the Lexus IS-F when updated with a LSD. 

If you want fun, have a little look at a Noble or maybe a TVR as you won't suffer any depreciation. 

The Golf R is a good car. In this company no matter what tune it runs, it ain't worth a second thought.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Or you could wait until next year and place an order for the Golf R400 - 400bhp a decent starting point for you?:thumb:


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Well in the end after various test drives etc I went for a BMW M6 with the v10... What a car... The drive just blew me away....


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice choice!


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Absolutely love the sound the V10 makes on the M5/M6 ... Nice choice ;-)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

One of the best sounding engines in a car especially with an aftermarket exhaust. 

A lot of people find the SMG hard to get on with long term. 

Only ever seen an M6 wrapped in white. Is that factory paint?


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

No its bronze and it's been wrapped.. Its already got an aftermarket exhaust and sounds awesome..


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nice Jay I'm jealous


----------



## zsinankarabulut (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Nice car. Good luck with her.... :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Beast, didn't even think about these.

Rare, FAST, well made, big boot and good value.... Good Choice!


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

It is very awesome... Drove it back tonight and loved every second of it... Just want to keep driving now...


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Friend had the same deliberation the Merc or the jag, he said the jag felt more like a luxury car and very comfortable. Said it was better value for money after he'd hankered for the Merc for so long.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow just read the last page. Looks like a good choice... I do like bmws.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Why do people keep going on about a Golf - it's only a hatchback with a more powerful engine dropped in it. What could a remap do the the c63?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Frothey said:


> Why do people keep going on about a Golf - it's only a hatchback with a more powerful engine dropped in it. What could a remap do the the c63?


Not a lot I'm afraid as its N/A.

But as mentioned even if the Golf is quicker over the Qtr mile its still not a C63.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Not a lot I'm afraid as its N/A.
> 
> But as mentioned even if the Golf is quicker over the Qtr mile its still not a C63.


The Golf R is doing [email protected] 105MPH quarter mile runs. Consistent with the 0-100mph times of around 12.3secs.

The C63 AMG should be doing quarter in mid 12s at around 115mph. The C63 is under 10sec for 100MPH.

The Golf will match the C63 for a short distance due to its 4wd, but when it gets going, it will leave it without much issue. As will all the cars in this class.

160bhp is far too much of a deficit to make up. The Merc is 55% more powerful.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Nico1970 said:


> Nice car. Good luck with *her*.... :thumb:


V10? I think that's a him not a her :thumb:


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah V10 with a titanium exhaust... Sounds awesome... Airport tunnel run needed....


----------

